# are women soulless?



## JRob (Apr 22, 2006)

How could they just not care that a man cares so deeply for them, and there just oblivous..


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Sorry you're hurting, JRob. I suspect that if you believe that a woman is somehow obligated to care for you because you care for her, you're going to get hurt.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

No. The person you're into may not feel the same. It happens. You deserve a girl who will care for you as much as you care for her.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

My gosh. Anyone who's oblivious to your caring for them so much, isn't deserving of your love and devotion...

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

Women aren't soulless. Some may be, but not all of them are. See above for proof.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

There's nothing soulless about it, you can't control who you're attracted to.

The above does not, however, apply to women who reject me, who are basically mini-Hitlers and murderers.


----------



## shy_chick (Sep 27, 2006)

JRob said:


> How could they just not care that a man cares so deeply for them, and there just oblivous..


Maybe they geniunely just don't know they are hurting you?
I'm sorry, you must be feeling really bad. :hug


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

Uhh... 


I'm just going to say I agree with Vincenzo (for the most part, haha) so that my post doesn't get deleted. Maybe you should steer clear of the ladies for a while...


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

Maybe you need to reevaluate whether or not this girl is really worth agonizing over. If she is too oblivious to realize (or care) that she has hurt you, maybe she isn't worth your pain? Actually, no one is worth that. You can't love someone who doesn't love you back. 

The fact that you pursued her is an accomplishment in itself. Just think of it as a learning process. With a lot of guys, when a girl rejects them, instead of getting hurt, they just take it out on the girl and make derogatory remarks about her to their friends and stuff like that. Haha, not the healthiest alternative, but sadly enough, probably healthier than what you're doing now. 

Most of the time, I just avoid my crushes. At least you didn't do that.


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Vincenzo Coccotti said:


> There's nothing soulless about it, you can't control who you're attracted to.
> 
> The above does not, however, apply to women who reject me, who are basically mini-Hitlers and murderers.


 :lol :lol :lol

Marry me, Cenzo.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Since there’s not much info here, I have to ask: Is she oblivious because you pine for her from afar, or have you actually shown her that you care so much?

If you’ve shown her that you care, and she still remains indifferent, then maybe she’s simply not interested. Not everyone you love will love you in return. It doesn’t mean they’re souless. People have different tastes and attractions.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

itsmemaggi said:


> Anyone who's oblivious to your caring for them so much, isn't deserving of your love and devotion...


Amen to that.



> Maybe they geniunely just don't know they are hurting you?


That's possible. I think some just do not care, though. Same goes for guys.

You will find the right person, JRob. Just don't give up.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Yes, your suspicions are correct: Because they have vaginas they are soulless. No doubt about it.

I'm kidding


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

Just because someone doesn't like you back, doesn't mean they're soulless. You can't force yourself to like someone back no matter how great a person they are. Sometimes it's just not there.


----------



## Maseur Shado (Jun 7, 2005)

Your question might better be rephrased as: Are humans soulless? The women aren't the only ones guilty of what you've described.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Yeah, guys suck too. lol


----------



## Nonamia (Nov 8, 2003)

Cerberus said:


> Yes, your suspicions are correct: Because they have vaginas they are soulless. No doubt about it.
> 
> I'm kidding


So basically what you saying is the soul is in the penis? :lol


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

JRob said:


> How could they just not care that a man cares so deeply for them, and there just oblivous..


Not to be mean but your attitude is going to leave you hurt by many women. You appear needy and desparate based on your post. If I were you in the future don't totally express how you feel. Keep it in. Do nice things here and there but don't ever spoil a woman until you're married to her, otherwise she'll take you as too easy and will move on.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Strange Religion said:


> Yeah, guys suck too. lol


It's more than a gender issue; it's a societal issue. One of my main reason for getting out of my area. I could be wrong but I have this predisposition that southern people may be different. Like I've said before my closest match would probably be found in a church somewhere but going to church with this intent just seems so disrespectful; plus I have zero time for going to church or even dating right now.


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

kev said:


> You can't love someone who doesn't love you back.


Ouch. I wish that were true! 



Cerberus said:


> Yes, your suspicions are correct: Because they have vaginas they are soulless. No doubt about it.


*decides to not make the obvious pun*


----------



## Maseur Shado (Jun 7, 2005)

BMSMA1A2B3 said:


> Cerberus said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, your suspicions are correct: Because they have vaginas they are soulless. No doubt about it.
> ...


It's not funny...all of our souls were gobbled up by those teeth down there! That hurts, those pointy little fangs biting into your tender flesh and whatnot... :cry


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

Maseur Shado said:


> BMSMA1A2B3 said:
> 
> 
> > Cerberus said:
> ...


No fangs here, but I own a snorkel. :twisted


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Cairn said:


> Cerberus said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, your suspicions are correct: Because they have vaginas they are soulless. No doubt about it.
> ...


Exactly. And evil women are always trying to suck it out.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

So what's the complaint?


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

LOL, Cairn. Very witty.

I just read a book that grapples with this very question (do women have a soul). It's titled, "Behold Woman" by Carrin Dunne. It has some interesting parts, but some parts are snoozers.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

> are women soulless?


Yes, we are. :wife :lol


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

i'm a zombie :troll


----------

